# Anyone use Liquid Health K9 Glucosamine?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brokks is 9.5 yrs old and his idiopathic evening swallowing seems to get worse as he ages so I decided to try switching from capsule fish oil and tablet glucosamine to liquid to see if that helps.
lots of people raved about the Grizzly salmon oil so I got some of that but while i was ordering it, I saw K9 Glucosamine by Liquid Health,
Anyone tried it?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use to give it to my Bridge boy, then I the store where I was getting it stopped carrying it so I switched to something else. 

It worked good for him.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I also gave it to my bridge dog Goliath. I do think between that and an occasional aspirin, it gave me an extra year with him and we never had to take prescription arthritis meds.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I read this the other day,and ordered it,after reading about it,it came yesterday, it says to refrigerate, after opening.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I used it with our bridge girl Diamond, but never experienced any noticeable difference with her. But then, we never experienced any noticeable difference with Adequan either.


----------

